
Mystery object in weird orbit beyond Neptune cannot be explained - bond
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2100700-mystery-object-in-weird-orbit-beyond-neptune-cannot-be-explained/
======
x1798DE
More like, "has not been explained", like the state of almost every phenomenon
soon after discovery.

